# Recommendation Quest



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

As I am a stranger to the proper terminology, beg your pardon for any crude or misused language. I'm working on a video game which I would like to feature dramatic choral music for the "major" enemy encounters. While my endeavours to fulfill this quest have resulted in much pleasant exposure to various works, my ignorance on the subject ultimately makes the discovery of fitting compositions a matter of stumbling around in the dark and hoping for the best, and so I come to you good people for your kind recommendations.

Think of the following as loose guidelines not by any means inviolable, I trust your judgment!:

-It's ok if the choral parts aren't ubiquitous, but at minimum should feature in the height of the drama in some capacity.

-I am seeking to avoid any segments that are overly cheerful or light. I guess some adjectives that fit the bill are grandiose, hectic, melodramatic, somber

-Versions of otherwise purely orchestral works that happen to feature a choir are also welcome
(such as this great version of the 1812 Overture: 



)

Two examples that I was very happy to discover are Giuseppe Verdi's: Requiem - Dies Irae, and Dmitri Shostakovich's: The Execution of Stepan Razin OP.119. Incidentally, what does "OP.119" mean?
I hope this kind of thread isn't unwanted here, your help is much appreciated


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

you could employ a composer to do the music.

or use license free music.

it might be more hassle to use classical music and ask for permission.


----------



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

The game in question will be free and only sent out to a few close friends and acquaintances so thankfully that is not a concern. I also intend to fully credit any works I end up using, even though I suppose it would technically be unnecessary given the circumstance.


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

Carmina Burana never fails in this regard. What about Mahler? He has some great choral impacts. Bach's Passions and Mass may have a section or two that will fit the bill.

Does it have to be choral music because there are many non-choral works which will give the game a dramatic climax. You don't need random people shouting in a language you don't understand to be dramatic. Orchestral and even Concert Band music can give a huge impact.

What is the game about? more information could be useful.


----------



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

TheVioletKing said:


> Carmina Burana never fails in this regard. What about Mahler? He has some great choral impacts. Bach's Passions and Mass may have a section or two that will fit the bill.


I'll give Carmina Burana and Bach's Passion/Mass a listen, thanks. What of Mahler's should I check out?



> Does it have to be choral music because there are many non-choral works which will give the game a dramatic climax. You don't need random people shouting in a language you don't understand to be dramatic. Orchestral and even Concert Band music can give a huge impact.


No disagreement there, that is all obviously correct. To elaborate, I would like the big boss battles to have that as a common element. When you hear a choir it would mean that the individual before you is a game boss as opposed to the random baddies, hope that makes sense.



> What is the game about? more information could be useful.


If you mean the general plot that is still under construction. If it makes any difference to you though we are talking about a turn based combat RPG in the vein of the Final Fantasy games or Dragon Warrior if you are familiar, and in a gritty medieval setting with borderline evil but also somewhat tragic antihero protagonists.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

"Op. 119" is a so-called opus number, a position in a more or less chronological list of all the composer's musical works that the work in question occupies.

You might want to check out Prokofiev's Alexander Nevski cantata, Bruckner's Te Deum and Helgoland, Berlioz's Requiem...


----------



## Schubussy (Nov 2, 2012)

Stravinsky's Symphony of Psalms I think you'll like.


----------



## TheBassoonist (Feb 4, 2013)

I would suggest taking a listen to Britten's War Requiem Op. 66 and also Die Shopfung (The Creation) by Haydn. Both have many suspenseful and dramatic parts. Hope this helped


----------



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

I listened to Carmina Burana and Bach's St. John and St. Matthew Passion. Very wonderful, I'm looking forward to those others.


----------



## Wood (Feb 21, 2013)

Pharley said:


> ... in a gritty medieval setting with borderline evil but also somewhat tragic antihero protagonists.


A bit like here then...


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Hm, I don't know about Mahler, the little choral music he did compose is great no doubt, but I don't know that it fits the bill. That said, his 8th symphony would probably be the best place to check first for him, followed by the last movement of his 2nd symphony (that's pretty much the extent of his choral music lol, just a few other bits and pieces). I was going to post more suggestions but most of the choral works that come to mind are either more uplifting than I think you're looking for, or are quieter and more reserved.

How about a bit of Cherubini?





Dvorak's Stabat Mater seems a good choice (great stuff throughout!):


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

For a fantasy like setting, how about you try Ma Vlast by _Smetana_? and for the "Boss" fight, look into the finale of Shostakovich 5. 
If I think of anything else, I will let you know.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

TheVioletKing said:


> For a fantasy like setting, how about you try Ma Vlast by _Smetana_? and for the "Boss" fight, look into the finale of Shostakovich 5.
> If I think of anything else, I will let you know.


But didn't he want choral music? Neither of these includes a chorus.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I know nothing about fantasy games... . In Beethoven's Ruins of Athens there is a march(?) for men's chorus that might do, if a 'boss' is a kind of hero figure. Surely it's on YouTube, eh?


----------



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

Caught up on all the recommendations up to post #12, my thanks everyone. Looking forward to more.



Xaltotun said:


> But didn't he want choral music? Neither of these includes a chorus.


Haha, I was wondering about that. The version of Shostakovich 5 that I listened to did have a chorus though, was that non-standard?


----------



## Stargazer (Nov 9, 2011)

Pharley said:


> Caught up on all the recommendations up to post #12, my thanks everyone. Looking forward to more.
> 
> Haha, I was wondering about that. The version of Shostakovich 5 that I listened to did have a chorus though, was that non-standard?


Definitely non-standard lol. Here's a typical performance:


----------



## TheVioletKing (Jan 9, 2013)

What version was that? can you send me a link, I have never heard of shosty 5 with chorus . Also, how is your game going?


----------



## Pharley (Mar 20, 2013)

TheVioletKing said:


> What version was that? can you send me a link, I have never heard of shosty 5 with chorus .


Quick Google/Youtube search is turning up no such thing, must have been misremembering.



> Also, how is your game going?


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Brahms: Gesang der Parzen


----------

